
Cats, Rats, A.I., Oh My [video] - r0f1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A-Nf3QIJjM
======
jhallenworld
I need this device and was thinking about making my own. One of my cats is
athletic and jumps up to the second floor balcony to get in via one of our
bedroom windows. It is very easy at 3:00 AM to accidentally let the cat in
while it has a still alive mouse, rat, bunny, chipmunk, etc..

------
amelius
He hand-labeled 23,000 images ...

~~~
joshvm
If you've only got a few classes it's faster to transfer learn a model from a
few hundred examples, get that model to relabel your entire dataset and then
fix any mistakes it's made. This is less than ten lines of python using fast
ai.

If you've split your labelled data into folders then you can scan through
several thumbnails at once to catch any misclassified pictures.

Rinse and repeat until the model is good enough.

~~~
amelius
> and then fix any mistakes it's made

This might be the most practical way to approach this, but it's not really a
fundamental improvement since you still need to consider every image (also the
correctly labeled ones).

~~~
joshvm
True, although as the sibling suggested you can sort by confidence and weed
out the edge cases. It's also quicker to go through mostly correct images as
you need to make fewer (corrective) interactions/clicks. You can even view eg
four thumbnails at once to spot outliers.

------
incomplete
reminds me of a more refined version of this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbkLjjlMV8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbkLjjlMV8)

(video is an excellent non-arduino hardware hack to keep cats from peeing on a
car)

:)

~~~
bjelkeman-again
I like the mix of hardware.

------
qot
Aside: why is it so difficult to upload talks to YouTube with good audio?

The audio in this video was constantly clipping which forced me to turn my
speakers way down. We live in a time where we can buy off-the-shelf hardware
to do machine learning / image recognition, but can't record a presenter's
speech properly?

------
melling
I also need a camera to alert me when the fox is in the yard.

